# Our new stroller came, but......



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know if Little Dew will be going with us!!

Look at this little crazy!!








That's him trying to chew up the netting!!!
The stroller has plenty of room for all four, and is easy to steer. I really like it! 
My husband is cracking up at me pushing the dogs! I do refuse to put the 6 foot neon orange flag in on though! LOL


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great stroller. All four at once....your brave. My DH would laugh at me too. It's very nice.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Love the last picture- your yorkie, looks like he's saying let's roll!!! too cute!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

How adorable!! I really want a stroller now! Lol


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2012)

Omg! Minty NEEDS one. I was thinking of ordering one from gw and my dh laughed at me too. :innocent:


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the stroller! Your babies are too adorable!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw, he's just trying it to see if it tastes good.

I wasn't sure if I liked the stroller idea, Nationals convinced me. I think Kris will fit in it too, that will be a plus this fall.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

great stroller! I have a small one that Paisley didn't like much at first but she doesn't mind it now!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've sen these at sports stores, for babies and small children.I want one for my fluff nuggets so badly... This would be so great for outdoor antique markets...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want one like yours, I had to laugh when you refused to put the flag on it:HistericalSmiley: maybe you could find one that had a maltese on it:innocent:
LOVED THE PICTURES, felt like I was there


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think we need pics and videos of you guys out and about, mostly because I want to see Dewey in action haha


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Deb. great stroller. I thought about this one too. Yes I see Dewey. Sammie did same in beginning. It might be more about being zipped inside. I've had mixed experiences with more than one dog inside one outdoors. Some days great, some i come running back home for the leashes depending on what esle is out there to excite them. Mostly Sam. They do calm down but, I found even with two they can get really excited and barks and nippy at other one too, when another dog or person goes by. If we are at town or something it's fine but in neighborhood it's different. Takes time to train them to ALL be confined together esp if one is more vocal than rest. Usually I drag leashes out bec even though they enjoy "stroller ride" Sammie barks his fool head off in that thing if he is zipped up and sees anything LIVE near him. :w00t: It's embarrassing. he was always great before, he been used to one since a puppy till I put Penny in there with him (?) if nothing comes near us he will lay quiet. But that rarely happens so we walk mostly over being zipped up together. I can't unzip or they jump out. So just saying might take while if they are not used to one. They can change once outside if zipped. A lot depends on your dogs and neighborhood too. I do love that one a lot.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I plan to put their leashes on and take turns walking them. They can't jump out of the stroller if I unzip the top to get them out , it!s too high. I DO expect it to be utter chaos when we first go out. It will probably be a short trip, like around the court! LOL ! Hopefully they'll eventually get used to it and I can use it often! The Malts seem more hyper in it than the Yorkies???I will also have to get used to the "strange " looks that I'll be getting from people in my neighborhood!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dewey, Dewey, Dewey.....what are we going to do with you!!! :w00t: Isn't it time you grew up????????? :blink: You are a wild and crazy boy!! 


As for the rest of the fam.....ahhhhh......I can just see the neighbor's faces now as they see you all come strolling through the neighborhood...:thumbsup::aktion033:. Yep, I am the crazy dog lady here in my area....:innocent:


One of my friend's Chihuahuas put a hole in my stroller screen as soon as she was in there!!:w00t: Some fur kids are just incorrigible! :huh:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Dewey, Dewey, Dewey.....what are we going to do with you!!! :w00t: Isn't it time you grew up????????? :blink: You are a wild and crazy boy!!
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the fam.....ahhhhh......I can just see the neighbor's faces now as they see you all come strolling through the neighborhood...:thumbsup::aktion033:. Yep, I am the crazy dog lady here in my area....:innocent:
> ...




I'm keeping a roll of duct tape handy!! LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

fabulous


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I would swear that is Lisi instead of Dewey. She bites anything when confined & screams---has since we got her. I don't know the history but it hasn't changed much & she is almost 2 yrs old now. There is something about having 2 together when they are bonded too that makes it worse. Kitzel never barked before, but she sets even him off. 
He is a little rascal, for sure!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It looks awesome!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE it!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I plan to put their leashes on and take turns walking them. They can't jump out of the stroller if I unzip the top to get them out , it!s too high. I DO expect it to be utter chaos when we first go out. It will probably be a short trip, like around the court! LOL ! Hopefully they'll eventually get used to it and I can use it often! The Malts seem more hyper in it than the Yorkies???I will also have to get used to the "strange " looks that I'll be getting from people in my neighborhood!


Sounds good. :thumbsup: Just wanted to prepare you incase. I was so excited but it took time to train them to share and walk one at time. You might have to start with 2 at time. It was the confinement I am sure they had to get used to. The more dogs the more chaos I'm thinking. I had never had to keep it zipped for Sam till Penny came. He changed and wanted out more. As soon as I unzip it to remove one the other starts jumping up and wanted down, and they can fall out in the excitement. Deborah, it has improved ALOT! I zip the stroller now with one inside and can walk other one with no issues now. This is just with 2 dogs using a very large stroller. They act totally different in public places, calm and quiet. I think they probably prefer walking on ground better. But that's not always option in hot summer here so having the stroller is good. 

And I am glad they can't jump out of your stroller. That's great! Some will jump out if sides are low enough like "dogger" brand I have, so I use my higher cheap one more. It's funny, Sammie likes lounging alone in stroller bec he grew up using one. Took longer to train Penny. 
I do love the one you bought, but I have enough. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, I would swear that is Lisi instead of Dewey. She bites anything when confined & screams---has since we got her. I don't know the history but it hasn't changed much & she is almost 2 yrs old now. There is something about having 2 together when they are bonded too that makes it worse. Kitzel never barked before, but she sets even him off.
> He is a little rascal, for sure!


Sandi-Sounds so familiar to me...Boy, where are those 4 demure little dogs we brought to HH..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

With the Dewmiester you may need that big NEON flag..:smrofl::smrofl:
You gotta post pics.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> With the Dewmiester you may need that big NEON flag..:smrofl::smrofl:
> You gotta post pics.


He is the most challenging dog that I!ve ever owned, but I wouldn't trade him for the world!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh, he is so cute. He has that "let's go" look about him... Sammie was more challenging when younger, but your Dewey has him beat..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah off topic - In that photo, are those the washable wee pads on dryer? If so do you like them?or it might be a blanket.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes they are . I love them! I can't use the reusable because(surprise!) Dewey chews them up!! They are way cheaper too! I have the medium size, I got from Amazon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes they are . I love them! I can't use the reusable because(surprise!) Dewey chews them up!! They are way cheaper too! I have the medium size, I got from Amazon.


I meant to say I can't use the disposable ones!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks--I have wanted to try them but seemed kinda gross. In washer and all. But if you like them then I'll give them a try. How long do they last?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You should get little maltese license plates (front and back since it's Ohio) since this is their new "ride".

Maltese Custom Silver Aluminum License Plate Any Photo Any Text | eBay


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> You should get little maltese license plates (front and back since it's Ohio) since this is their new "ride".
> 
> Maltese Custom Silver Aluminum License Plate Any Photo Any Text | eBay


I LOVE IT!!!! I just might!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks--I have wanted to try them but seemed kinda gross. In washer and all. But if you like them then I'll give them a try. How long do they last?


I use Tide and Biz or Tide and Oxi Clean , when I wash them . My washer and the pee pads don't smell! I've had some for 2 years and they still are fine. I have 2 dozen. The only smell is the used ones, in the laundry room before I wash. I bought a trash can with a lid, and a plastic liner. Lid closed and pads in plastic there is no smell.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Debbie I love this Its Great*******
*Nickee* I Bet they will all love it in time.!*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I use Tide and Biz or Tide and Oxi Clean , when I wash them . My washer and the pee pads don't smell! I've had some for 2 years and they still are fine. I have 2 dozen. The only smell is the used ones, in the laundry room before I wash. I bought a trash can with a lid, and a plastic liner. Lid closed and pads in plastic there is no smell.


 
*Hey Deb I have them also. And do the Same Love them Yogi Just chewed the others up way to much. He does so good with these. Nickee**


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Dewey wants to know where his basket for the top is..... He is afterall da King.....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I use Tide and Biz or Tide and Oxi Clean , when I wash them . My washer and the pee pads don't smell! I've had some for 2 years and they still are fine. I have 2 dozen. The only smell is the used ones, in the laundry room before I wash. I bought a trash can with a lid, and a plastic liner. Lid closed and pads in plastic there is no smell.


Thank you so much Deborah for all the info and tips. :thumbsup: your the best!! I'll might try couple of them. With 2 dogs pads are expensive but so is detergent and water. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is great!! plus if you wanted to go bicycling you are all set!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dewey Dewey Dewey, whats Mommy going to do with you.
Can you pull the stroller on a bike or can you just walk it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Dewey Dewey Dewey, whats Mommy going to do with you.
> Can you pull the stroller on a bike or can you just walk it.


Yes it has a tow bar


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a great stroller! Oh Dewey, I just love reading about the things you do!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a cool stroller! Debbie, I just laugh everytime I read about Dewey. To think, he was supposed to be the calm one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> That's a cool stroller! Debbie, I just laugh everytime I read about Dewey. To think, he was supposed to be the calm one!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh! You remember that, do you? The breeder said and I quote" he is the one with the softer personality" If he has the softer personality, I wonder how his two brothers turned out ? LOL!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You will be getting a work out from pushing all those babies. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> I think we need pics and videos of you guys out and about, mostly because I want to see Dewey in action haha


We had our first outing , and it went pretty well! They settled down after awhile, and was able to walk one at a time. It was easy to get one out and back in from the opening in the top. Here is my daughter pushing while I took pictures! 





























They did go a little crazy when our neighbor came to check it out, but I wasn't surprised!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures! Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That is great! The only thing Lexie EVER chewed up was when she was young and it was one of those leather carriers with the mesh...I left her for 1 hour and the whole thing was destroyed and she was soaking wet. She was used to the big cage and it wouldn't fit in the RV, BIG mistake. Now both girls stay loose and behave themselves very well : )


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful pics Deborah. :thumbsup: I love the bright lawns and colors. Your daughter is lovely. :wub: I am so glad it went well. Yep, mine are fine and relaxed, unless someone wants to chat it up or walks their dog by, then 'Katie bar the door, because they go nuts, and want OUT, :w00t: more that nutty Sammie. Penny would just sit there if he wasn't the social butterfly he is. But I love him for that trait. 
I really like the way the top on yours allows you to remove a dog and the other can't jump out too. Thanks for the additional pictures, shows it really well. I also like all the big full screens on each side. I like yours better than my Dogger in lower height from ground, and way it opens on top.


----------

